#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Geluidsetje voor fuiven tot 50 man.

## Baszza91

Hallo, 

Ik ben hartstikke nieuw hier, dus schiet me niet gelijk af.
Ik ben op zoek naar een een kleine geluidset.  
Het is de bedoeling dat ik die set voornamelijk ga gebruiken voor op mijn kamer. Daarom is het ook de bedoeling dat het kleine boxen zijn. Het zal ook een paar keer per jaar gebruikt worden voor kleine feesten tot max 50 man. Dat kan zijn klassefeest een famillie feestje.
Het moet een goede klank hebben (Dynacord Electro voice) daar wil ik naar toe streven. Ze gaan alleen een beetje over mijn budget. Ff over het vermogen. Ik denk dat ik de boxen wil aansturen met een crown xls 602 amp maar dat is niet zeker weten jullie iets beters laat maar horen.

Ff kort de eisen
Geluidset tot max 50 man
Moet zeer goed klinken
Het liefst een top sub comb (ik draai veel hardcore, sensation style en top 40 muziek dus veel bas is een vereiste).
De speakers mogen niet dieper zijn dan 60 cm, hij mag niet hoger zijn dan 100 cm breedte niet breeder dan 60 cm. Mag ook zelfbouw zijn.
Gewicht is niet van belang.
Het mag ook een actief systeem zijn.
Vermogen mag (per speaker) niet meer zijn dan 500 watt rms.
Ik hoef tog niet de pieken te hebben, het is maar voor een slaapkamer.
Oja het budget.
 300 per kast is begin het begin budget (voorlopig)
De amp mag niet meer kosten dan  500.
Snoeren en acc zijn hierbij nog niet inbegrepen.
Als ik nog iets moet toevoegen aan dit lijstje geef dan ff een seintje.

Ik kan verschillende kasten noemen van wat goed is maar daar heb ik totaal geen verstand van.


Bij voorbaat dank.
Greetzz en cheers.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Koop iets actiefs of/en gebruik de zoekfunctie!!!

----------


## rene.derksen

Simpel zoon antwoord, over een paar jaar valt er geen nieuw topic meer te openen omdat alles wel via de zoekfunctie te vinden valt.[V]

Geeft er een keertje iemand alle informatie in 1 keer volledig, is het nog niet goed.[B)]

Maar misschien kun je kijken naar een RCF-ART kopie van DAP ofzo! Denk dat dat budgetmerk aardig te doen is voor een slaapkamer, en echt slecht zal het niet klinken. Aan de échte kwaliteit kom je toch niet met een beperkt budget, maarja ik ben ook maar een lichtman.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Je hebt genoeg informatie gegeven..

300 per speaker dus, je hebt voor 50 man 3 of 4 nodig (1 sub, 2 tops of 2 subs/2 tops).

Vrij veel keus, misschien de Dap AX serie iets voor je? Voldoende voor 50 man, en klinkt (en al helemaal na wat kleine ingrepjes op het filter) erg goed.

----------


## Nielsken

Als je naar de low budgets (maar daarom niet slecht voor in je kamer) gaat, kun je ook snel eens kijken naar JB Systems en Stage Line. Hier zijn ook vele, goed werkende luidsprekers en versterkers.

----------


## berolios

Hoe denk je erover eens op zoek te gaan naar interessante 2e hands spullen? Volgens mij (maar ik ben niet direct zo heeel thuis in de huidige prijzen) moet je voor jouw budget toch best ergens iets uit kunnen halen, niet? Ik bedoel, je hebt  1.700,- voor 2 toppen, 2 basjes en een versterker, dat is toch geen onmogelijke opgave?

Anders zou je misschien eens kunnen beginnen met een amp en 2 topjes te kopen en zelf twee basjes te maken. Ik bedoel, het geeft in ieder geval meer ruimte voor de toekomst: wanneer je nu een 'goede' versterker en twee 'goede' topjes koopt en 1/2 basje(s) zelf knutselt, hoef je over een paar jaar alleen nog maar twee nieuwe basjes te kopen om een totaal 'goede' set te krijgen. Dat is in mijn optiek in ieder geval beter dan nu alles 'middelmatig' te kopen en over een paar jaar je complete set te moeten vervangen omdat je toch wat beters wilt.

Basjes kun je redelijk makkelijk zelf maken, kijk maar eens hier op het forum voor wat 'standaard' kastconstructies (zelfbouw luidspreker-afdeling), daar kunnen ze je ook wel wat tips geven welke (losse) woofers je moet nemen. Zoals je aangaf hoeft het toch niet tientallen meters ver te knallen.


Veel succes ermee!

p.s. Ik zou als ik jou was afblijven van de écht goedkope prutsmerken, voor 50% meer centen krijg je (evt. 2e hands) 200% meer kwaliteit.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Weer ff de reacties gelezen. Alvast bedankt daarvoor. Ik heb ff gekeken naar de ax serie van DAP. Ze zien er wel netjes uit. Dus als ik die filter een beetje aanpas, dan zouden zeer goed moeten klinken. Als ik zou daargaan voor wat duurdere top (450) en wat goedkopere zelf bouw kast. Zou ik dan met de 18sound br118 ver komen.
Of iets in die serie (de br serie van 18sound). De br118 zou ik dan in de plaats doen van de DAP ax-18b. Die sub is kwa afmetingen te groot maar voor de rest ziet hij er netjes uit. Of kan ik voor mijn doeleinden ook gewoon een 15'' nemen. De DAP ax-15b die past kwa afmetingen wel, maar het is maar een 15''. Of moet ik me daar geen zorgen over maken.

Greetzzz en cheers

----------


## Dr. Edie

De 15" schijnt beter te presteren dan de 18" er. De afmetingen en gewicht zijn idd kleiner. Voor jou doeleinden zal die 15" meer dan zat zijn! Ik heb ze gehoord, en ben er erg over te spreken.

De toppen die erboven stonden waren de Dap AX10's (aangepast) en het leek haast een HiFi set, maar dan met flink volume erachter. Als je echt hard draaien wilt, maar wel wat inleverd op geluidskwaliteit zou je ook voor de JBL JRX112 kunnen gaan (12" monitor/topkast, 250 Watt RMS (maar je kan er gerust het dubbele op loslaten) en gaan erg hard. Bovendien speel je ze niet zo 1,2,3 kapot. Daarbij zou je één JBL JRX118 baskist nemen kunnen, dit is een compacte baskist (350 Watt RMS) wat erg leuk presteerd.

Je hebt er eventueel een actieve versie van, dan moet MAKKELIJK lukken samen voor 1500 Euro, inclusief versterkers.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik zou geen 18" op je kamer nemen. Daar heb je niks aan.
Misschien is de soundmate 2 wat voor je?

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

2 Dr. Edie is de geluidskwaliteit zo veel minder als de DAP ax serie.

Ik zet hieronder ff de prijzen neer van de boxen die al een beetje besproken zijn. Het is voor mij makkelijker (en voor anderen in dit topic).

ax-10  159
ax-12  229
ax-115  258
ax-15  258
ax-15b  198
ax-18b  298

Dus wat zou ik doen. Luister naar de verschillende topjes en basjes.
Ik heb al gekeken naar de jbl jrx serie maar die zijn mij te duur. Geloof die 12'' monitor al 329 was.

Greetzzz en cheers

----------


## Baszza91

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> Ik zou geen 18" op je kamer nemen. Daar heb je niks aan.
> Misschien is de soundmate 2 wat voor je?



Soundmate is te lastig uit te breiden met meer subs tops.

Mijn voorlopige set ziet er zo uit.

2 x ax-10                              318
2 x ax-15b                             296
1 x palladium p-900 (voor tops)        242
1 x palladium p-1600 (voor subs)       319
totaal                                 1175

Ik denk dat dit wel een aardig setje is. Ik hoop dat er genoeg versterker vermogen achter hangt. Laat maar jullie mening komen over dit setje. Ik maak alvast een lijstje met een x-over en eqaulizer. Dan kunnen jullie mij alvast inlichten van wat goed is wat niet.

x-over
1 x behringer SUPER X pro cx2310      100

eqaulizer
1 x behringer Ultra-graph pro fbq 3102  100

flightcase
1 x DAP Rack Case 19'' 8he           109

Dus nog zat ruimte voor het aansluitpaneel.
Dus het totaal zonder snoeren word dan  1484

Snoeren
4 x 10 meter welke merk? en prijs?

Wat vinden jullie van deze set.
Alvast bedankt

Greetzz en cheers

----------


## Banned

hee waarom geen VIBE30 setje ????

2X dubbel 15 fullrangekast met versterker ..... Kost 1145,00 
Denk dat je dan daar meer aan hebt als dat DAP setje !

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Die vibe30 set ziet er wel netjes uit. Hij is alleen veels te groot. Ik had gezegd dat de speakers niet hoger mogen zijn dan 100 cm. De vibe 30 is ruim 116. Dus met andere woorden te groot.

Greetzzz en cheers

----------


## Dr. Edie

Idd, de Vibe30 is te groot om telkens naar je kamer te slepen.

De AX15 is een prima keus, ook vrij groot, maar makkelijk in je uppie te tillen. Bovendien ben je zo lekker mobiel (top-sub). 

Je opgenoemde apparatuurlijst ziet prima uit, ik heb er niets aan toe te voegen.. Hooguit de Behringer vervangen door een iets duurder type met limiters (beter iets dan niets..) En vergeet niet 2 stangen voor tussen de top/sub  :Big Grin:

----------


## Max

Ik zou eerder voor de Vibe serie van JB gaan dan voor de Dap AX serie en ik spreek uit ervaring.

Heb zelf een setje Vibe 12's staan en die klinken voor het geld gewoon enorm lekker, prima stand alone te gebruiken en combinatie met de Vibe-18 sub heb je een prima set, voor weinig geld. Compact en dus makkelijk handelbaar.

De AX serie van Dap heb ik ook gehad, de AX 12 en de AX15B wel te verstaan, heb het setje twee weken gehad en weer vrij snel verkocht; klonk leuk in de showroom maar op pad viel het toch zwaar tegen.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ja max,

Maar de set is wel voor 50 personen hé.. Ik persoonlijk vind de JB's ook prima klinken (niet mee op pad geweest) maar de AX'en net wat lekkerder, persoonlijk. Wel heb ik de AX ook NIET op pad gehad. De Vibe18 bassen vind ik vrij duur, en een 18" sub alleen de trap op? Lastig..

----------


## Baszza91

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dr. Edie_
> 
> Idd, de Vibe30 is te groot om telkens naar je kamer te slepen.
> 
> De AX15 is een prima keus, ook vrij groot, maar makkelijk in je uppie te tillen. Bovendien ben je zo lekker mobiel (top-sub). 
> 
> Je opgenoemde apparatuurlijst ziet prima uit, ik heb er niets aan toe te voegen.. Hooguit de Behringer vervangen door een iets duurder type met limiters (beter iets dan niets..) En vergeet niet 2 stangen voor tussen de top/sub



Hallo,

Behringer vervanger door wat voor eentje. Ik bedoel ik heb geen geld voor een klark en teknik. Dus de amps zijn goed. Genoeg vermogen, goede kwaliteit (ja, er is veel beters verkrijgbaar (dynacord, ev)) prijs verhouding.

Greetzz en cheerss
Ps: dus zo zou de set aardig goed zijn.
Ps2: Ik ga nu kijken voor tussenstangen en snoeren. Moet ik dan gewoon voor DAP snoer gaan?

----------


## Banned

vindt het een beetje vreemd topic worden ! Men zoekt een kompakt setje dat veel laag gaat voor ongeveer 50 personen en het liefst in binnenzak formaat !

Baszaa weet niet wat ie wilt ! 

Die 16cm hoger maakt niet uit hoor ! of loop je liever 4X op en neer de trap op en af ?

Weet zeker dat je met de VIBE30 meer haalt dan met die AX serie van DAP !

Maar goed, ieder heeft een eigen smaak maar ik kan je garanderen dat de service van JB 100 maal beter is als van DAP dat is ook belangrijk vindt ik !

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Dr. Edie_
> ...



Door de Behringer CX-3400 b.v. Net wat meer functies.. Kost 130 Euro, dus is ook het geld niet.




> citaat:
> Ik bedoel ik heb geen geld voor een klark en teknik. Dus de amps zijn goed. Genoeg vermogen, goede kwaliteit (ja, er is veel beters verkrijgbaar (dynacord, ev)) prijs verhouding.



Werk er zelf mee, en veel collega's ook. Allemaal met volle tevredenheid.




> citaat:
> Moet ik dan gewoon voor DAP snoer gaan?



Die DAP snoeren zijn prima ja, heb ze zelf ook. Dikke kabels.. Kosten niet veel.




> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> Die 16cm hoger maakt niet uit hoor ! of loop je liever 4X op en neer de trap op en af ?



16cm ? De Vibe30's zijn toch een stuk hoger. Dat is niet het enigste trouwens, de OP vraagt om een set die op zijn kamer komt te staan voor de meeste tijd, de Vibe30's zijn vrij groot maar vooral zwaar (MDF..) en zijn absoluut NIET in je eentje te tillen. De AX serie (of de 12" Vibe's idd) zijn dat wél. Ook heb je met de Vibe30's niet altijd de ideale hoogte, dus wil je het goed doen moet er een flightcase of stoel ([xx(]) onder om hem op goede hoogte te krijgen, waardoor de basweergave licht verloren gaat.




> citaat:
> Weet zeker dat je met de VIBE30 meer haalt dan met die AX serie van DAP !



Dat geloof ik best, al zal een sub/top setje van Dap ook vrij hard gaan. De JBL JRX125's gaan ook goed hard, maar zonder sub eronder vind ik het maar matig.. Ook de Vibe30 stand-alone overtuigd mij niet.. MAAR wel gelijk; het is voor maar 50 man.. Dat wel, maar dan nog; je zit met een minder ideale hoogte.

----------


## Banned

dat is waar ! De vibe is trouwens wel 116cm hoog 48,5cm breed en 50cm diep ! mss is een vibe 15 een optie, deze kun je ook fullrange gebruiken.

65-55-51 is de maat van de VIBE18S en een vrij normale maar voor een sub je zal niet veeel kleiner gaan hoor ook al met een 15" kastje.

Heb nog 4 lege staan voor enkel 15" met de maten 60-55-40 ! Om een betje laag te krijgen heb je deze minmale afmetingen nodig ! 

Ook heb ik nog 2 dubbel 15 kastjes met de maat 80-45-50 

VIBE15 is een optie en minder gesjouw als je de trap op en af moet. Voor de hoogte zou je er een statief onderzetten en voor een man of 50 moet je daar ook wel mee uit de voeten kunnen maar dan heb je geen vette disko ! kun je in de toekomst een subje bijkopen.

Mss vinden jullie mijn gezeur van de VIBE wel eentonig maar de klank en priujs is zeker beter als de DAP serie ! Zo ook de garantie en service ! Daar kan highlite nog wel iets van leren !!!! 

Ik spreek uit ervaring en denk dat veel mensen met mij meegaan !

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Jongen, als hij het ook voor ze kamer wil gebruiken ga je niet met grote kasten lopen zeulen. Neem lekker 2 12" kastjes en 15" sub kasje en je bent klaar. Dikke versterker er achter en een (Behringer) crossover en je kan lekker "knallen".

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik begrijp het wel Mephisto   :Smile:  Ik heb zelf althans ook twee dubbel 15" topkasten staan, maar omdat ik wist dat er toch later subs onder kwamen.. Bovendien moet ik vrij laag crossen (80 Hz) en dan komt die dubbel 15" maar al te goed uit. 

Voor de OP zijn situatie lijkt me dit overdone. De vibe's zijn hele leuke kastjes.. Misschien is de Vibe12 met één enkele sub ook een optie. Versterker/crossover keuze hetzelfde laten (hooguit eventueel een iets zwaardere amp voor de topjes).

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Als ik binnenkort ga luisteren, ga ik zo zo naar de DAP ax serie en de vibe serie luisteren. Dan zou ik ff iets moeten aanpassen aan mijn kamer voor de vibe 30 (als het die word). Hoeveel vermogen heb de vibe nodig. Ik dacht zelf voor de sub (18'') ruim 1500 watt (als ik die ene vuistregel goed toepas). Dus een wat voor versterker advizeren jullie voor die sub?

Greetzz en cheerss
ps: ik blijf zoeken.

Edit
Ik vind de vibe serie wel heel erg interresant worden. Ik heb ff gezocht op dit forum en ik kwam alleen maar positieve reacties tegen. Ze zijn misschien wat groot dan moet ik ff iets aanpassen op mijn kamer voor die speakers. 

Greetzz en cheerss.

----------


## LuPuS

Persoonlijk zou ik volgend setje opteren moest ik in jou schoenen staan... N

- 2 x JB Vibe12 (200wrms) van +/- 250  per speaker met DAP P-700 stereo op 8ohm (2 x 250wrms)
- 1 Basskast Vibe18s van +/- 500 , met eveneens P-700 bridged op 8ohm (1 x 700wrms)
- Behringer Super X Pro CX3400 crossover ertussen met ingebouwde limiters
- behringer Equalizer Ultra-graph pro fbq1502, dubbele 15bands

Dit is een mooi setje dacht ik zo...

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik persoonlijk zou dan liever een 18" nemen en twee Vibe 12" ers als top. Blijft het toch lekker compact.. Geloof me, de Vibe30 wil je niet alleen de trap opslepen (das ook de reden dat ik de JBL's nu altijd beneden laat staan..)

Iets van 800 tot 1000 Watt is meer dan zat voor de Vibe 18". Dit is danwel in 8 Ohm, dus je hebt een flinke versterker nodig! Ik zou één Dap Palladium 1600 in brug op de bassen zetten, en één Dap Palladium 1200 op de toppen (of ook 1600).

----------


## Banned

gewicht van vibe30 en vibe18S scheelt maar 9 kilo !

Dus die 18" er moet je ook met 2en naar boven sjouwen ! De vibe30 loop je maar 2X met 2 man de trap op en af met die andere optie loop je 2X met 2 man en 2X alleen de trap op en af ! 

MEt beide sets ben je van 2 personen afhankelijk ! maar met de Vibe30 hoef je maar 2X te lopen ! 

Enige nadeel is dat je op lokatie de kast wat hoger moet zetten op een tafel ofzo ! maar is verder wel makkelijk te vervoeren. De Vibe30 heeft ook wieltjes ! 

De VIBE18S niet !

----------


## Dr. Edie

Nouja, maar 9 kilo..  :Smile: 

Maargoed, mijn mening is gezegt.. Jouwne weet de OP ook, hij zal met de set slepen moeten, endus ook zal hij de keuze maken moeten.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> 
> Persoonlijk zou ik volgend setje opteren moest ik in jou schoenen staan... N
> 
> - 2 x JB Vibe12 (200wrms) van +/- 250  per speaker met DAP P-700 stereo op 8ohm (2 x 250wrms)
> - 1 Basskast Vibe18s van +/- 500 , met eveneens P-700 bridged op 8ohm (1 x 700wrms)
> - Behringer Super X Pro CX3400 crossover ertussen met ingebouwde limiters
> - behringer Equalizer Ultra-graph pro fbq1502, dubbele 15bands
> 
> Dit is een mooi setje dacht ik zo...



Ben ik het helemaal mee eens!! 

Je gaat toch geen vibe 30's op je kamer zetten[xx(] Klinkt ook voor geen meter op een kleine kamer.

Met het setje dat lupus hier aangeeft kan je toch veeeeel meer kanten op[^]

En ik weet niet of het zo vertandig is om een 18" subje op je kamer te zetten. Klinkt niet, kan je beter een wat krachtigere 15" nemen.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> ...



Das ook nog eens zo ja (eigen ervaringen) op een kleine kamer lijkt de bass soms gewoon weg te zijn [} :Smile: ] Met grote speakers. De Vibe 12" ers geven ZAT op je kamer.

Één 18" zal best klinken denk ik, afmetingen vallen wel mee.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik hoop dat ik binnenkort (plusminus 3 weken) kan gaan luisteren naar de verschillende opties. Na het luisteren gaan we kijken zijn ze wel een beetje geschikt voor op een slaapkamer op de 1 ste verdieping. De groote is van groot belang en het gewicht. Ik zelf kan al m'n pa van 80 kilo optillen. Alleen de trap op is lastiger. Dus gewicht speelt niet echt een rol. Ik moet tog zozo moet z'n 2 een de trap op en af. Voordat het zover is dat ik ga luisteren, zou het handig zijn als jullie wat meer mogenlijk heden noemen. Dat kan zijn zelfbouw of andere setjes. Als de ax serie voor de klank niet kan (ik zeg maar wat geks) en de vibe serie niet door de groote, naar wat zou nog meer moeten luister. Oftewel ik vind de keuzen uit 2 series wel heel erg klein. Ik wil een beetje op zeker spelen als ik ga luisteren.

Greetzz en cheersss
Ps: ik zit al in de leer bij een musical. Maar de geluidstechnicus daarvan kan mijn niks advizeren van wat goed is.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik laat jullie de hele tijd komen met setjes, niet slim van mij. Dus ik heb het volgende gevonde

tops
DAP RW-12
DAP RW-15
DAP K112
Gemini GX-200
DAP K115
DAP MDJ-215
DAP RW-155

subs
DAP MCB-15
DAP RW-18B

Deze boxen vallen allemaal in het budget. Maar als de top ook goed zonder aparte sub goed is mag hij iets duurder zijn.

Greetzzz en cheers

----------


## Dr. Edie

MC/RW doorkruizen.

De K serie gaat nog, maar als je toch iets meer te besteden heb zou ik liever voor de AX/Vibe's gaan. Je zou ook de AX15b bassen met de Vibe 12 toppen combineren kunnen. Al is mooier dat je alles van hetzelfde hebt natuurlijk.. 

Er is natuurlijk veel meer keus ja, eventueel een reeks van Peavey o.i.d.. Ieder zal vaak zijn eigen set hoog aanprijzen.

De MDJ was zeker een grapje van je :Wink:

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Natuurlijk was het een grapje van me. Ik wou jullie reactie weleens weten. :Big Grin: .

----------


## Drive inn tnt

MC serie is echt niet te vergelijken met RW serie. MC is zowiezo brand hout of kruk (bij stoelen te kort in de showroom) RW gaat nog wel. Klinkt niet zeker niet slecht voor het geld!

Wat ook nog een optie voor je zou kunnen zijn: 2 American Audio APX 122 en een APX subje (zijn net een half jaar op de markt of zo). Lekker licht en makkelijk te sjouwen. De topjes klinken erg goed en voor je kamer prima!

----------


## LuPuS

De keuze die iedereen aanbeveeld, de Vibe reeks van JB horen niet tot het budget dus?

----------


## Baszza91

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> 
> De keuze die iedereen aanbeveeld, de Vibe reeks van JB horen niet tot het budget dus?



Hallo,

Ja en nee. Die vibe reeks is wel duur. Maar ik heb her en der gezocht ernaar en ik kan ze vinden voo  325 (de vibe 30). Als ik het goed begrijp van jullie kan de vibe 30 ook zonder 18'' sub eronder. Als ik later het geld terug heb verdiend dan een versterkertje plus subje er bij. Dus ik zit al op 650 + 370 (dap palladium 2000) is 1020. Maar dan heb je ook een setje van jewelste. Snoer x-over en eqaulizer en flight case nog plus 400 is 1420.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik heb nog een vraagje over de vibe serie. Hoeveel man zou ik kunnen doen met 2 x vibe 30. De muziek is sensation en de ruimte is zo klein mogelijk. En hoeveel man zou ik kunnen doen met een 18'' subje erbij. Hierbij geld hetzelfde als hierboven.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Lees jij eigelijk wel andere reacties?[} :Smile: ]

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb nog een vraagje over de vibe serie. Hoeveel man zou ik kunnen doen met 2 x vibe 30. De muziek is sensation en de ruimte is zo klein mogelijk. En hoeveel man zou ik kunnen doen met een 18'' subje erbij. Hierbij geld hetzelfde als hierboven.
> 
> Greetzz en cheersss



75 ?? Hooguit 100 schat ik.. Wel slim om even in een winkel te wennen aan de grote ervan.. Dubbel 15" is niet altijd even leuk en handig. Hoe zit het met vervoer? Vibe's passen niet in een personenauto. Sub/top setje wel weer.. Snappie

En als je toch voor dubbel 15" gaat, kijk dan misschien ook eens naar de JBL JRX125's.. Ik vind deze toch enkele voordelen hebben (linnen randen/vloeistofgekoeld/tweeter protectie/merk speaker (hogere restwaarde). 

Hier enkele quote's over de Vibe30;




> citaat:
> We hebben al een aantal keer de Vibe 30 verkocht aan DJ's, en de prijs-kwaliteitsverhouding zit zeker goed, maar laatst heb ik ze gehoord op de sound and light show van JB systems. Ik moet zeggen, de klank beviel mij alles behalve goed. Ik ben wel gewoon om met Dynacord, EV en JBL te werken, maar uiteraard zitten we hier in een andere prijsklasse. En los van dat: de Vibe 30 haalt wel een mooi volume, gaat dus redelijk hard. De wielen op de schuine achter-onderzijde maken transport gemakkelijk. De basweergave is heel slecht, maar het hoog is wel in orde. Mid miste ik wel een beetje. Maar wat ik wil zeggen: voor hetgeen ze kosten zijn ze nu ook weer niet zo slecht.



En





> citaat:
> Ik vind de weinige bas die de Vibe's weergeven, nogal "metaalachtig" klinken. Net alsof iemand op een koekjestrommel slaat. En je moet dan ook niet proberen de bas wat op te krikken, want dan heb je problemen. Dit kan misschien ook een persoonlijke bevinding zijn, dat laat ik in het midden.
> 
> De basweergave van de JBL's vind ik, zoals eerder gezegd, veel meer natuurlijk overkomen.



Reden dat ik dit plaats en misschien wat zeurderig overkom.. Het is een pak geld wat je van plan bent uit te geven, dus maak een goede keuze :Smile:

----------


## Banned

Ik heb vanavond het genoegen gehad om 4 vibes 30 te mogen horen in een tent bij ons in het dorp ( kermis dus ) !
Als EAW gebruiker was ik toch aangenaam verrast van de kwaliteit !
De basweergave was goed aanwezig , redelijk strak zonder sub weergave, maar zeker goed aanvaardbaar !
Het mid vond ik redelijk goed !
Het hoog en tophoog was niet echt aanwezig !
Maar OK voor die prijs echt leuke kastjes 

Denk toch dat er verschil van meningen zijn ! 

Deze tekst hierboven is door een groot verbruiker van EAW geschreven die zijn ervaring over de VIBE30 uitspreekt !

----------


## LuPuS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> Lees jij eigelijk wel andere reacties?[}]



Daar volg ik je volledig...

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Dus als ik het goed begrijp is de bas van de vibe 30 bagger. En over vervoer hoeven jullie niet druk te maken. M'n pa heeft een Volkswagen T4 verlengde uitvoering bus. Dus dat zit wel goed met z'n 900 kilo laadvermogen :Big Grin: . 

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

So heee. De jbl jrx 125 is wel heel erg stoer (kwa specs en uiterlijk). Het lijkt me net de verbeterde versie van de vibe 30. Voor delen zijn

Beter merk
Kleinere afmetingen

Voor de rest heb ik nog niet gekeken. Klinken de jbl veel beter dan de vibe 30. Want de prijs is ongeveer hetzelfde (nieuw). Is dus de bas van de JBL ook veel beter als de vibe 30.

Greetzzz en cheerss

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Dus als ik het goed begrijp is de bas van de vibe 30 bagger. En over vervoer hoeven jullie niet druk te maken. M'n pa heeft een Volkswagen T4 verlengde uitvoering bus. Dus dat zit wel goed met z'n 900 kilo laadvermogen. 
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



man leer lezen!

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> So heee. De jbl jrx 125 is wel heel erg stoer (kwa specs en uiterlijk). Het lijkt me net de verbeterde versie van de vibe 30. Voor delen zijn
> 
> Beter merk
> Kleinere afmetingen
> 
> ...



De JBL's gaan iig ERG hard, dat is vooral mijn uh, ervaring.. Ik geef ze ook flink op hun flikker (zet er gerust 1000 Wattjes op, zo ongeveer, en dat een hele avond door..). Tsjah, kweet niet waar je woont, je mag ze welleens beluisteren of een keer lenen om te testen..

Vibe30's zullen voor het geld ook goed zijn hoor..

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik heb net (een kleine 15 min geleden) het feedback magazine binnengekregen en gelezen (vluchtig).

Er waren een paar dingen die mij op viellen zoals de classic serie van cerwin vega. Vooral de clsc 215 is interresant. Ik ga niet vragen hebben jullie al ervaring met die dingen. Want volgens mij zijn ze net op de markt. Maar als er al wel ervaringen zijn..... De jbl vind ik zeer netjes. Kleiner als de vibe 30, beter merk en ga zo maar door. Ik ga tog zozo luisteren wat allemaal in dit topic word aangeraden. Ik geloof dat 1 winkel al deze merken voor kocht maar ik weet niet zeker iets met heuff ofzo. En trouwens zou het slim zijn om de jbl 2 hand te zoeken?

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Banned

Van Cerwin Vega heb je de Intense 252 die kost 375,00 en je hebt de PSX253 kost 585,00

Verders zijn er bij mij geen andere types bekend ! MSS in de HIFI is er wel het een en ander te krijgen !

Die serie die je hebt gezien ( met die rode randen ) zijn van de HIFI serie

----------


## Max

Laat ik toevallig nog een setje JB Vibe 12's hebben staan wat weggaat voor een prikkie , wellicht interessant voor "Baszza91"  :Wink: .

----------


## MMD

CV heeft ook nog Vega!bass en Vision
http://www.cerwinvega.com/products/newpro/index.html

----------


## Banned

ok maar die is niet voor het budget van bassza91

----------


## Dr. Edie

JBL's zijn 2dehands niet snel te vinden (zegt ook wel wat  :Wink:

----------


## Baszza91

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Laat ik toevallig nog een setje JB Vibe 12's hebben staan wat weggaat voor een prikkie , wellicht interessant voor "Baszza91" .



Hallo,

Dat is inderdaad prikkie. Als ik het goed gelezen heb 350 voor 2 stuks. Ik ga tog luisteren naar de DAP ax serie , de jb systems vibe serie en de jbl jrx serie. Ik kan nog alle kanten op. Op marktplaats kwam ik gisteren nog een 2 de hands jbl jrx 125 tegen. Voor een opvallend goede prijs voor mij, geloof iets van 750 voor de set (2 stuks) maar weet niet zeker. Die houw ik zozo in mijn achterhoofd. Inderdaad de cerwin vega classic serie die ik gisteren aanhaalde hoort bij het hifi gedeelte van cv. Ik had al nog niet speciaal gekeken naar de cv boxen maar als ze goed klinken moet dan moet ik het wel ff doen.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik heb ff gekeken naar de cv boxen. Daaruit vond ik de intense serie wel netjes er uit zien. Vooral de int-252 voor  375. Lijkt vrijveel op de JBL. Hebben zo ook ongeveer de zelfde klank. Cerwin vega schrijven jullie ook hoog aan. De prostax serie is ook zeer keurig maar die gaat over mijn budget (eigenlijk niet). Ik heb het liever iets goedkoper dan duurder :Big Grin: . 

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

We hebben het de hele tijd over boxen en een beetje over versterkers gehad. Ik heb ff gekeken naar goede amps die binnen in mijn budget passen. De jbl jrx 125 en de cv int-252 en de psx-253 zijn met een piek van 1000 watt dus een redelijk zwaare amp is wel nodig. Het klopt dat de jbl een piek heeft van 2000 watt. Maar welke amp levert zoveel vermogen en ook dat het nog goed klinkt. Ik heb een van de volgende amps in gedachten.

Jb Systems
C2 800  deze amp levert wat weinig vermogen.
PS-1000 deze amp levert genoeg vermogen maar is ietsje duurder

DAP
p-2000 vintage deze amp levert genoeg vermogen maar wat klinkt beter.

Crest
CPX 2600 de amp is gelijk aan de peavey kwa vermogen, maar welke is  beter?

Peavey
pv-2600
Ik zou graag jullie mening willen weten van deze amps welke het beste is kwa geluidskwaliteit en prijs is. Of advizeren jullie een andere amp. En trouwens wat betekent rms.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Banned

je moet nooit kijken naar een piekvermogen van een speaker.

Kijk naar het rms vermogen van je speaker vermenigvuldig dit met 1,5 en je hebt het vermogen dat een versterker rms eruit moet gooien !

Dus een speaker van 200W op 8ohm maal 1,5 is 300W Dus je versterker moet 300W RMS leveren op 8ohm !!!

Dan heb je een goede verhouding met je systeem !

Natuurlijk zou je er een zwaardere versterker opzetten alleen loop je het risico dat je bij hoog volume je speakers kapot speelt !

bv een PS1000 van JB op een vine30 is aan te raden MAAR je moet hem niet de hele avond in het rood gebruiken.

Nu zeggen veel mensen mijn versterker gaat NOOOIT in het rood maar MIJN ERVARING is dat 99% van gebruikers niet een op de versterker kijken als ze aan het draaien zijn !

Ik vindt persoonlijk van hoe zwaarder de versterker hoe beter de klank van de speaker maar zet nooit teveel vermogen op je speaker dit om beschadiging te voorkomen.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik heb op de JBL's een T-Amp TA2400 staan, net onder de clip, deze gooit (nagemeten) maximaal 1450 Watt eruit, dit zijn slechts pieken.. Die 1200 Watt RMS klopt dus aardig op bepaalde frequentie's. Dit trekken de JBL's prima, máár je merkt aan het hoog dat dit dan ook echt het randje van kunnen is. Slechts met carnaval buiten laat ik ze zo ver gaan, wel met limiter's ervoor en gecrosd op 80 Hz. 

Wil je safe spelen, gewoon aan het RMS belastbaarheid houden..

----------


## Banned

dat bedoel ik ook !

hoeveel menmsen kijken er naar de amp als ze bezig zijn !

Zijn er maar weinig hoor !!!!!

Ik zeg ook als je een zwaardere AMP niet in het rood zet moet het ook kunnen ( voorbeeld was ook de vibe30 met PS1000 )

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> dat bedoel ik ook !
> 
> hoeveel menmsen kijken er naar de amp als ze bezig zijn !
> 
> Zijn er maar weinig hoor !!!!!
> 
> Ik zeg ook als je een zwaardere AMP niet in het rood zet moet het ook kunnen ( voorbeeld was ook de vibe30 met PS1000 )



Precies.. Ik heb liever flink over.. Zachter kan altijd, harder niet. Overigens ben ik een van de weinige denk ik die regelmatig een glimp op het amprack geeft, maar ik begin het gewoon te horen als het allemaal teveel is voor de set..

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

In de tijd dat ik dit topic startuh, waren mijn ouders en ik mijn kamer aan het verbouwen. Ik ben van 9 naar ruim 17 vierkante meters gegaan. Daarom passen er ook wat grotere boxen in. Mijn kamer is bijna klaar. De verf op de muren zit er al, het zeil ligt ook al (der moet nog een ander zeil komen, maar die komt maandag). Het is ook bijna aangekleed. Maar ik merk een soort galm als ik praat. Een soort echo maar dan een keer. Ik vind dat beste iri. Ik kan wel grote cv boxen neerzeten maar de klank wat waarschijnlijk verpest door de echo in mijn kamer. Om nou roominator kids in mijn kamer te plaatsen vind ik ook zonde. Tis een slaapkamer en geen studio. Weten jullie een oplossing hiervoor of zeggen jullie dat kan geen kwaad als je bijv. een boel overkill neerzet.

Greetzzz en cheerss

----------


## Wautah

Wat ikzelf erg ok vindt klinken zijn de mackie 350's
Die zijn actief klinken zeer goed en er is een serieuze sub beschikbaar indezelgde actieve serie.

En volgens mij kosten ze ook niet zo veel

----------


## Banned

het eerste wat je kapot speelt bij TEVEEL vermogen is meestal je driver !!!!!

Die galm in je kamer komt waarschijnlijk doordat hij te leeg is !!!

ik bedoel weinig bedekking en veel beton denk ik !

Met gordijnen en vloerbedekking zal je een hoop galm kwijt zijn !

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Inderdaad tapijt en gordijnen za gerust helpen. Maar ik vond het tapijt NIET mooi. En een plaats van de gordijnen komen er jaloezieen. Het idee achter mijn grote was dat het niet zo vol moest komen te staan. Ik zal woensdag mijn kleine steroetoren in mijn kamer zetten (dan is ie klaar) dan zal ik ff luisteren of goede boxen wel zin hebben op mijn kamer.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Dr. Edie

Grote boxen in een kleine kamer is zowieso niet verstandig... Ik heb ook een niet een al te grote kamer, en had hier de JBL's instaan.. Nou, dat viel me toch even tegen. Op de vreemde plaatsen had je bass, en waar je het moest hebben was niks.. Nee, een leuk 12" topje zal meer dan zat bass geven in een kamertje. 

Voor de JBL's had ik kleinere Dap RW15's, en dit ging prima.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Oke, ik heb eindenlijk men set (lg) getest in mijn slaapkamer. Net zoals Dr Edie zegt op de raarste plekken bas. Jullie horen nog van me.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Is dat probleem van op de vreemdste plekken bas op te lossen door en subje er bij te plaatsen. En het is tog zo dat de meeste hifi systemen beter klinken dan de meeste systemen. In de zelfde prijsklasse.

Greetzzz en cheersss.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Is dat probleem van op de vreemdste plekken bas op te lossen door en subje er bij te plaatsen. En het is tog zo dat de meeste hifi systemen beter klinken dan de meeste systemen. In de zelfde prijsklasse.
> 
> Greetzzz en cheersss.



Tsjah, das logisch ergens.. Een PA is niet bedoeld zozeer om echt mooi te klinken..

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Oh, dan is voor mijn keuze makkelijk. Dan ga ik liever voor een goede stel hifi boxen met alles er op en eraan. En dan mijn geld besteden aan een setje martin mania scx 500 of 600 ligt aan mijn budtget. Nou mensen allemaal hartstikke bedankt voor jullie hulp ik ben er een stuk wijzer door geworden. Ik sta inmiddels op de eerste trede van mijn trap. Tegen de tijd ik mijn setje hifi boxen heb en weer geld heb voor licht zal ik als het nodig is een nieuw topic opstarten tot dan.

Greetzz en cheerss
Ps: jullie zien mij wel weer op het forum verschijnen.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Oh, dan is voor mijn keuze makkelijk. Dan ga ik liever voor een goede stel hifi boxen met alles er op en eraan. En dan mijn geld besteden aan een setje martin mania scx 500 of 600 ligt aan mijn budtget. Nou mensen allemaal hartstikke bedankt voor jullie hulp ik ben er een stuk wijzer door geworden. Ik sta inmiddels op de eerste trede van mijn trap. Tegen de tijd ik mijn setje hifi boxen heb en weer geld heb voor licht zal ik als het nodig is een nieuw topic opstarten tot dan.
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss
> Ps: jullie zien mij wel weer op het forum verschijnen.



Let wel weer op (blijft lastig..) HiFi speakers zijn niet geschikt voor feestjes, je draait je set sneller kapot en tis zonde.. Is de HK Lucas set niks voor je? Klinkt Hi-Fi achtig, HEEL ERG compact, niet zo gek duur, en actief!

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik ben ff gaan zoeken en kwam toen deze set tegen DE Syrincs M3-220 tegen deze lijkt me erg leuk. Ik ga nu ik er wat meer over heb nagedacht tog voor licht ik vind geluid erug leuk daarom dat setje. Dan een paar martin scan 2 * fourbar met paren etc.

Greetzz en cheersss.
Ps de bedoeling om voor 50 man feest te doen vervalt.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Heel leuk, maar niks voor drive-in.. Als het feestje in je huiskamer is.. Leuk setje, meer niet. Niks voor een tentje of buiten... Ligt ook aan je eisen, maar eigenlijk is dat speakersetje zonde ervoor vind ik.. Meer voor op je kamer.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Het is ook de bedoeling dat ik meer voor de kamer ga en NIET meer voor drive in. Dan ga ik lkkr verder met licht 2 * fourbar en 4 * scan en 8 * par.... Maar daar gaat het niet over. Voordelen van die set zijn 

Het is een kleine set
Het heeft een zeer goed geluid
Gaat ook erug hard (geziend e revieuws)
Dat zijn allemaal pluspunten. Ik kan wel voor de jbl gaan maar als die slechter klinkt dan dat setje...

Greetzzz en cheersss

----------


## Radar

Geluidsetje voor fuiven tot 50 man.
Topic met 50 reacties lijkt mij ook zat.

----------

